
Charles River Ventures Puts F*CK Trump on Their Website - smb06
http://www.businessinsider.com/charles-river-ventures-puts-fck-trump-on-website-2016-8
======
gozur88
That's rather stupid. Alienating half your potential partners, clients, and
customers isn't good business.

~~~
smb06
I don't think it will impact their business. If a founder wants their money
they will take it regardless of CRVs political views.

